# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Skenderbe e Jashar

## sokolii

O shqiptar shpirt i lire
pse ty zemra, mendje ngrir
poezis mi dhane vleren
fytyresi edhe nderen
....
Kaq shume vite kane kalu
thu shqiptari t'jet ngurtsu
maje mali a fushe livadhi
asht artist shpirti njeriut
qe nga jugu e n'mal te veriut
....
Shqipetar s'jemi vec ne
eshte kudo,Skenderbe e 
Jashar 
Jane nje e te pandar
....
Hidhe fjalen nxirre  zanin
thuaj mendimin
konkurojm
une me t'miat ti me tuat
fjale pas fjale akull me shkri
me vargnim ne poezi.

----------

